# Studio in Abu Dhbi



## cristihed (Aug 10, 2010)

Dear All,
I will move to Abu Dhabi next month and i am looking for a studio/apartment 1 bedroom in a nice location. 
The company will pay for me 130 000 Dhr/year for the accommodation. 
Can you please give me an advice? Some websites (with photos) where i can search the accommodation 
My work will be in Khalida energy complex near hotel Al Alin.
Thank you very much for your help
regards,
Cristian


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dubizzle.com


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep, dubizzle.

But agents / landlords / owners won't be interested until you get your a$$ over here and are ready to commit.


----------

